# AR outlook 2011



## sebbob56 (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter office 2011 mac et je souhaite utiliser outlook 2011 pour reçevoir et envoyer mes messages
Le problème est que je ne sais pas comment demander un accusé de reception lors de l'nevoi de message
Avez-vous une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (2 Novembre 2010)

Dans l'immédiat, il n'y a pas d'option pour ça (ni pour en demander ni pour en envoyer). Donc à faire à base d'AppleScripts, probablement, comme pour Entourage auparavant. Je n'ai pas encore regardé cet aspect pour le moment, en ce qui me concerne (en dehors des circuits bien particuliers des entreprises, l'intérêt est quasiment nul). Un de ces jours, probablement...



----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## sebbob56 (2 Novembre 2010)

merci pour votre réponse
Il se trouve que j'ai une ebntreprise et donc des devis et factures à envoyer. L'accusé de reception est pour le plus sur moyen de savoir si le client a reçu mon mail
Comment puis je procéder avec applescript?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (2 Novembre 2010)

sebbob56 a dit:


> L'accusé de reception est pour le plus sur moyen de savoir si le client a reçu mon mail


 Certainement pas ! S'ils sont équipés de Mac, par exemple, il est plus qu'improbable qu'ils te renvoient des AR puisque ni Mail, ni Entourage, ni Outlook n'on nativement la capacité de répondre. Tes interlocuteurs ne sauront même pas qu'il y a une demande d'AR. En admettant qu'ils utilisent Thunderbird sur Mac ou Outlook sous Windows, encore faut-il qu'ils l'aient paramétré pour et qu'ils acceptent d'en envoyer. Franchement, ce n'est pas fiable du tout, ça ne fonctionne réellement qu'en réseau interne d'entreprise, entre utilisateurs qui ont convenu de s'en servir.

Tu peux tout de même partir du principe que tous tes messages arrivent à destination, sauf si tu as un avis de non distribution de ton hébergeur (adresse mal rédigée, par ex.) Sinon, tu demande dans le message à ton correspondant de te répondre... ou tu lui passes un coup de fil...




sebbob56 a dit:


> Comment puis je procéder avec applescript ?


Tu trouveras sur cette page les indications et les éléments pour mettre ça en oeuvre sur Entourage. Pour Outlook je n'ai pas encore eu le temps, l'occasion de m'y remettre, mais ça ne doit pas être trop éloigné (et pour cause). Faut juste pouvoir y consacrer le temps nécessaire...


----------



## Madalvée (2 Novembre 2010)

Moi je m'envoie une copie sur un autre de mes comptes, comme ça je suis déjà sûr que le mail est passé dans les tuyaux.


----------



## laumarie (10 Novembre 2010)

merci à toi


----------



## Aliboron (11 Juillet 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Dans l'immédiat, il n'y a pas d'option pour ça (ni pour en demander ni pour en envoyer). Donc à faire à base d'AppleScripts, probablement, comme pour Entourage auparavant.


Avec AppleScript non plus, il n'est pas possible d'ajouter de lignes d'en-têtes supplémentaires (ça n'existe tout simplement pas dans la bibliothèque AppleScript d'Outlook 2011).

Mais (et c'est pour ça que je ressors ce vieux fil) il existe une combine !!!

En effet, lors d'un import depuis Entourage, certaines fonctionnalités sont conservées bien qu'elles n'existent pas dans Outlook 2011. Les "En-têtes supplémentaires" sont de celles-là et c'est parfaitement fonctionnel. Par contre, on ne peut plus y apporter aucune modification

Dans Outlook 2011, on a la possibilité d'importer uniquement des comptes depuis une "ancienne" identité Entourage. Il est donc possible (si on a encore Entourage 2008 sous la main) de se créer un compte dans Entourage (éventuellement même dans une nouvelle identité, pour être sûr de ne rien traîner d'autre) et de l'importer dans Outlook 2011 (menu "Fichier" > "Importer") On aura ainsi un compte paramétré avec demande d'AR et, lorsqu'on compose un nouveau message, si on souhaite y adjoindre une demande d'AR, on bascule provisoirement sur ce compte. Ou même on met ce compte par défaut, bien sûr, si on veut envoyer systématiquement des demandes...


----------

